# Desperately Seeking....mild banana peppers



## Deuces (Jan 14, 2014)

Anyone know where to buy them in the Bay Area (San Francisco, Oakland, Fremont, etc.)? Fresh or pickled.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 16, 2014)

Any store has them. In jars and in the fresh vegetable dept.


----------



## Deuces (Jan 22, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> Any store has them. In jars and in the fresh vegetable dept.



Well now, I been to three Safeways, one Lucky, Whole Foods, Berkeley Bowl, and Piedmont Grocery. No luck anywhere. I think you are confusing banana peppers with peperoncini, as far as the jars go.

Peperoncini - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Banana pepper - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Is banana peppers the same as pepperonchini - Ask Community

...and for the fresh, I think you are confusing them with yellow wax peppers:

Hungarian wax pepper - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

...which are available at most produce counters. I have yet to find banana peppers (fresh or pickled) anywhere, and most who work at produce do not even seem to know what they are when I've asked.


----------



## cave76 (Jan 23, 2014)

Have you tried any Mexican grocery stores? I know there are many in your area. As to how mild----- I don't know.


----------



## cave76 (Jan 23, 2014)

Visual guide to peppers

This might help you.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 24, 2014)

Deuces said:


> Well now, I been to three Safeways, one Lucky, Whole Foods, Berkeley Bowl, and Piedmont Grocery. No luck anywhere. I think you are confusing banana peppers with peperoncini, as far as the jars go.
> 
> Peperoncini - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Banana pepper - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...



Nope. I know what pepperocini is.  And I know what banana peppers are.
Both are readily available in my area.

Fresh banana peppers are usually available in every grocery store I shop at.  Right next to the red and green bell peppers. In the produce section.

Pickled banana peppers are available in every store I have walked into. Mount Olive and Vlasic are the two that come to mind.
You can also get banana pepper rings. Hot or mild.
Right next to the pickles.

It looks like you are in Cali?  Seems you would have a much better ability than I have to get the peppers you want.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 24, 2014)

As an alternative, consider cubanelle peppers.


----------



## cave76 (Jan 24, 2014)

Deuces said:


> Well now, I been to three Safeways, one Lucky, Whole Foods, Berkeley Bowl, and Piedmont Grocery. No luck anywhere. I think you are confusing banana peppers with peperoncini, as far as the jars go.
> 
> Peperoncini - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Banana pepper - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...



*Have you tried any of the many Mexican groceries in your area?*


----------



## 4meandthem (Jan 25, 2014)

Mezzeta brand says they have them at Walmart and Target. You can order from directly too.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 29, 2014)

I visited two(2) grocery stores this past couple days and thought about this thread.
I found fresh banana peppers at both stores. Produce section.
I found pickled jar banana peppers in one store. It was a Mexican brand. (ethnic food section)
In the other, I could only find banana pepper rings. Both hot or mild. 

So they are widely available in my area. Widely available.


----------



## Deuces (Jan 30, 2014)

*Not really...*



cave76 said:


> Have you tried any Mexican grocery stores? I know there are many in your area. As to how mild----- I don't know.



went into one the other day on a lark. Clerk didn't recognize the banana peppers photo I showed him. Did discover the poblono peppers are much cheaper there.


----------



## Deuces (Jan 30, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> Nope. I know what pepperocini is.  And I know what banana peppers are.
> Both are readily available in my area.
> 
> Fresh banana peppers are usually available in every grocery store I shop at.  Right next to the red and green bell peppers. In the produce section.
> ...



You are mistaken. When I lived in Ohio and Kentucky, banana peppers (fresh or pickled in jars) were readily available. As were White Castle hamburgers, those little round orange-colored waffle cheese crackers, and various other regional items I've had to do without once I moved here. Only Vlasic pickles are available...banana peppers are MIA, and have been for the last twenty years. I've never seen the Mount Olive brand here. Never assume that because an item is available there its is the same here. 

We have Clover brand milk that is the best I have ever tasted. Probably you won't find it at your supermarkets. Some items seem to be strictly regional. Banana peppers may be available here, but if so, its a well kept secret!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 30, 2014)

Everything is available online: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...=banana+peppers,aps&rh=i:aps,k:banana peppers

The Mezzetta company is in Napa Valley. I'd be shocked if their products are not available in the Bay Area. We have them here in Virginia. 

Have you checked a plant nursery? They're really easy to grow. http://homeguides.sfgate.com/type-pot-banana-pepper-need-37110.html


----------

